# Belly Bands



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Since the training sessions, Dewey and Hardy have started marking. (I'd rather Dewey be jealous of Hardy instead of the marking) we now have them getting along, but in a contest to see who can mark the most!! 
I've had to resort to belly bands when I'm not in the room with them. 
Here's Dewey rocking his Batman Belly Band. I had to get a puppy cut on him because he was matting with the band. 
He still uses the Pee pad even though he has a band on! He's a silly dog! He doesn't seem to mind the band at all and I had fun picking out different fabrics for them. 
Hardy is use to his too, but he needs changed a lot. Between changing baby diapers and belly bands I'm always in pee pee land!! LOL!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

He looks adorable!:wub: Teddy is doing much better with pee, but his faucet still leaks at times..:HistericalSmiley::blink: I would like to have a few belly bands for Teddy for when we travel and have company, just in case..my first Malt was a male and he never marked in the house, but he was an "only child". Where do you get the belly bands and what do you put inside them to soak up the pee?


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Ugh I'm sorry Deb. I can't stand having to use the belly bands when we visit my in laws. By the time we leave (which is 3-5 hours usually) the boys stink because of how much they have peed on the belly bands. Drives me nuts.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

aprilb said:


> He looks adorable!:wub: Teddy is doing much better with pee, but his faucet still leaks at times..:HistericalSmiley::blink: I would like to have a few belly bands for Teddy for when we travel and have company, just in case..my first Malt was a male and he never marked in the house, but he was an "only child". Where do you get the belly bands and what do you put inside them to soak up the pee?


https://www.etsy.com/shop/MyBuddyBellyBands?ref=l2-shopheader-name

These are the best! The tapered ends make them not so bulky and easy to get off. I use the cotton sanitary napkins. Generic brand from Walmart or Giant Eagle. I find the poise or the thin name brands keep the moisture in too much and the skin can't breathe under the band. 
There is no odor with these pads but there is with the thin name brands.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

shellbeme said:


> Ugh I'm sorry Deb. I can't stand having to use the belly bands when we visit my in laws. By the time we leave (which is 3-5 hours usually) the boys stink because of how much they have peed on the belly bands. Drives me nuts.


The only time that I noticed an odor was when I used the thin name brand pads. When I bought the cheaper cotton generic pads there was no odor. I believe that the cotton allows the skin to breathe and still absorbs the urine. The bands have saved me from having to wash the beds daily and wiping the hardwood floor several times a day. Hardy even lifted his leg on the skirt of my couch!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> https://www.etsy.com/shop/MyBuddyBellyBands?ref=l2-shopheader-name
> 
> These are the best! The tapered ends make them not so bulky and easy to get off. I use the cotton sanitary napkins. Generic brand from Walmart or Giant Eagle. I find the poise or the thin name brands keep the moisture in too much and the skin can't breathe under the band.
> There is no odor with these pads but there is with the thin name brands.


Thanks, Deborah!:wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Love the batman belly band


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I feel your pain Deb.:angry:Chachi is doing it too. Not all the time but enough that it really makes me mad.  I have had a good talk with him, as I am sure you did with Dewey and Hardy, but it has done no good. I am one minute short of sending him to the moon:smilie_tischkante:

What size belly bands do you buy from the link that you posted? Her prices are really good. I have a couple but they cost me around $15.00. Of course, if I wanted to, I could make them, but I don't want to:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

lynda said:


> I feel your pain Deb.:angry:Chachi is doing it too. Not all the time but enough that it really makes me mad. I have had a good talk with him, as I am sure you did with Dewey, but it has done no good. I am one minute short of sending him to the moon:w00t:.
> 
> What size belly bands do you buy from the link that you posted? Her prices are really good. I have a couple but they cost me around $15.00. Of course, if I wanted to I could make them but I don't want to:HistericalSmiley:


I messaged the Etsy lady and told her that I wanted NO Velcro showing as the hair gets caught in it. Dewey is 13 inches around so she had me order a 13 to 15 in. They're perfect , no Velcro is showing to get the hair caught. Dewey leaves his belly band alone, so I don't put it on too tight. 
He weighs 6 1/2 pounds. 
Yes I've had very long talks with Dewey and Hardy!!! If I'm in the room and see that they might mark I just say no and they stop! It's when I'm Not in the room (when I'm with the babies) that I belly band them up!!! It's saved me a lot of cleaning and I'm not washing pee pads so often.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I messaged the Etsy lady and told her that I wanted NO Velcro showing as the hair gets caught in it. Dewey is 13 inches around so she had me order a 13 to 15 in. They're perfect , no Velcro is showing to get the hair caught. Dewey leaves his belly band alone, so I don't put it on too tight.
> He weighs 6 1/2 pounds.
> Yes I've had very long talks with Dewey and Hardy!!! If I'm in the room and see that they might mark I just say no and they stop! It's when I'm Not in the room (when I'm with the babies) that I belly band them up!!! It's saved me a lot of cleaning and I'm not washing pee pads so often.




Hardy wears a 15 to 17 in. It cost 1.00 more.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Dewey is so adorable!
Deb, Max starting marking a little when we first got Bunnie and the trainer said that if we used the belly band he wouldn't like the feeling and hopefully would stop marking.
Do you think it has cut down on the marking at all? Or are they just marking with the belly bands on?
I hope that your training is going well otherwise!
Boy, you are the best shopper! You always find the cutest things for great prices!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> Dewey is so adorable!
> Deb, Max starting marking a little when we first got Bunnie and the trainer said that if we used the belly band he wouldn't like the feeling and hopefully would stop marking.
> Do you think it has cut down on the marking at all? Or are they just marking with the belly bands on?
> I hope that your training is going well otherwise!
> Boy, you are the best shopper! You always find the cutest things for great prices!


I don't know if it's cut down on the marking or not. I do know that they 'still try when I'm with them. I don't think that they mind the belly bands. I know that they get excited when I pick them up to change them! LOL! Silly dogs!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I don't know if it's cut down on the marking or not. I do know that they 'still try when I'm with them. I don't think that they mind the belly bands. I know that they get excited when I pick them up to change them! LOL! Silly dogs!


Hmm...maybe it is because you bought the cute ones! You are making it too fun for them... like a kid with his Batman Underoos (remember those?!)


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> Hmm...maybe it is because you bought the cute ones! You are making it too fun for them... like a kid with his Batman Underoos (remember those?!)


LOL!!! I sure remember them!! My son had all the super hero underoos! They came out with the girl ones, and my daughter had them too. 

It's funny as rough and ornery as Dewey is, I bought him cute belly bands with puppies on pale blue background and other pastel colors. 
Hardy who is afraid of his own shadow got orange, flame red, monsters, and lime green. They both got Batman and Ohio State Belly bands.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> LOL!!! I sure remember them!! My son had all the super hero underoos! They came out with the girl ones, and my daughter had them too.
> 
> It's funny as rough and ornery as Dewey is, I bought him cute belly bands with puppies on pale blue background and other pastel colors.
> Hardy who is afraid of his own shadow got orange, flame red, monsters, and lime green. They both got Batman and Ohio State Belly bands.


Will you be ordering the whole line of super action figure belly bands? :w00t: Dewey would rock the incredible hulk ones :w00t:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

maltese manica said:


> Will you be ordering the whole line of super action figure belly bands? :w00t: Dewey would rock the incredible hulk ones :w00t:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I'm getting the Teenage Ninja Mutant Turtles and Superman! I didn't see the Hulk.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

lynda said:


> I feel your pain Deb.:angry:Chachi is doing it too. Not all the time but enough that it really makes me mad. I have had a good talk with him, as I am sure you did with Dewey and Hardy, but it has done no good.* I am one minute short of sending him to the moo*n:smilie_tischkante:
> 
> What size belly bands do you buy from the link that you posted? Her prices are really good. I have a couple but they cost me around $15.00. Of course, if I wanted to, I could make them, but I don't want to:HistericalSmiley:


Not the moon, Lynda. My house!!! You know my love for Chachi.:wub:

I guess I'm lucky with Tyler, and now Dee that they have no marking issues at home, though Tyler occasionally will have his back legs on the pad thinking he's on the pad. Not so much. :blink:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> The only time that I noticed an odor was when I used the thin name brand pads. When I bought the cheaper cotton generic pads there was no odor. I believe that the cotton allows the skin to breathe and still absorbs the urine. The bands have saved me from having to wash the beds daily and wiping the hardwood floor several times a day. Hardy even lifted his leg on the skirt of my couch!!


Thank you for pointing that out. Those are the exact ones I have been using. I will check out the cheaper ones


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi uses bands when we are traveling and because we do that sometimes our 2 are well worn. I will look into these---thanks Deb!
Oh yea, he also wears them when he is around Mercedes. . . he isn't to be trusted!:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have been having these "talks" with Archie a LOT lately...now that he's on lasix!!
....oh...and when it rains outside both Arch and Tink are guilty!!! 

I've been holding off, but need to order a few belly bands very soon.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Ozzie and Lucky might be joining the belly band "club" soon... We never catch them in the act but I can smell it in the carpet in the upstairs spare bedroom (where their crates are) and landing at the top of the stairs. 

Sean even bought a black light and the results were not pretty... Eventually we'll need to just replace it all  

Lucky doesn't mark much... Mostly he just pees in the house and can't hold it because he drinks a lot sometimes so we need to take him out every hour or two. 

Ozzie on the other hand is the marker... He goes through the whole backyard mark mark marking so I know it's him


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

DH is still in the US so I sent him word---so he placed an order for 2 today (since we don't need them at home). I went with two MN. teams---the Vikings & the hockey team! They looked darling. DH asked her to expedite so that they would arrive before he departs the US & she was WONDERFUL to get the order in quickly as of today. Hopefully they will arrive just in time! These prices are fantastic. I look fwd. to seeing what kind of quality we get! We were on the edge of sizing since Kitzi is only 10 inches so we ordered 11-13 in. ---so hopefully they will fit!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Belly bands are a great option!*

This is an old photo taken when Baby was a puppy it was a little chilly in the house during the winter & we were going for 'warmth' not 'fashion' that day :w00t:. He was wearing his '_snakeskin print belly band'_. This was taken before we had learned how to get his severe 'tear staining' under control. **tip: Anyone new to dog parenting planning to use belly bands, please remember not to put them on your dog too tight or it could harm him/her. *I loved belly bands! At the time when :heart:Baby:heart: was a puppy before he was housebroken I used belly bands on him. There were a few occasions when I forgot he was wearing his belly band & I took him outside & told him to go potty_ & he did it in the band_, _that was my fault obviously!_ I too used the cheap cotton sanitary napkins in the belly band. I put the thin to medium thickness ones on it. The big thick ones were much to big.The bands allowed Baby the freedom to roam free throughout the house where as if he didn't have one on he would have been confined to the kitchen during his house breaking period.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> DH is still in the US so I sent him word---so he placed an order for 2 today (since we don't need them at home). I went with two MN. teams---the Vikings & the hockey team! They looked darling. DH asked her to expedite so that they would arrive before he departs the US & she was WONDERFUL to get the order in quickly as of today. Hopefully they will arrive just in time! These prices are fantastic. I look fwd. to seeing what kind of quality we get! We were on the edge of sizing since Kitzi is only 10 inches so we ordered 11-13 in. ---so hopefully they will fit!


I ordered from another lady, but the bands were very bulky. These do the job w/ out the bulk. $6.00!! I know!!! You can't beat that price!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

LOVE_BABY said:


> This is an old photo taken when Baby was a puppy it was a little chilly in the house during the winter & we were going for 'warmth' not 'fashion' that day :w00t:. He was wearing his '_snakeskin print belly band'_. This was taken before we had learned how to get his severe 'tear staining' under control. **tip: Anyone new to dog parenting planning to use belly bands, please remember not to put them on your dog too tight or it could harm him/her. *I loved belly bands! At the time when :heart:Baby:heart: was a puppy before he was housebroken I used belly bands on him. There were a few occasions when I forgot he was wearing his belly band & I took him outside & told him to go potty_ & he did it in the band_, _that was my fault obviously!_ I too used the cheap cotton sanitary napkins in the belly band. I put the thin to medium thickness ones on it. The big thick ones were much to big.The bands allowed Baby the freedom to roam free throughout the house where as if he didn't have one on he would have been confined to the kitchen during his house breaking period.


LOL!! Baby's got everything covered!! Shirt, band and socks!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

DH loves the new belly bands that came today---maybe it is the motives!
Thanks Deborah! This is a great buy.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> DH loves the new belly bands that came today---maybe it is the motives!
> Thanks Deborah! This is a great buy.


I just ordered the Cleveland Browns. (To make Den happy)


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I just ordered the Cleveland Browns. (To make Den happy)


One of the things that I like about these belly bands is. The little piece of fabric with her logo on it, is where I grasp with two fingers while holding with the other hand to take them off. I have to take them off of Hardy fast or he starts spinning around. I think the loud Velcro noise worries him. He's a Fraidy cat!!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

You should ask him if the Steelers band would be better or maybe Michigan. lol


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

jane and addison said:


> You should ask him if the Steelers band would be better or maybe Michigan. lol


Oh no!!! We don't say those teams at our house!!!!


----------



## Tia's Pup (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm pretty new to the forum...more lurking than posting...lol..
I'm starting feel a little more comfortable posting lately 
I'm in the process of getting a boy maltese. I've only had females. So I'm trying to learn as much as possible. The girls I've had, have always been easy to train and didn't pee in the house. Is the peeing/marking a boy thing? Do they do it all the time...even if they're trained?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Tia's Pup said:


> Hi everyone, I'm pretty new to the forum...more lurking than posting...lol..
> I'm starting feel a little more comfortable posting lately
> I'm in the process of getting a boy maltese. I've only had females. So I'm trying to learn as much as possible. The girls I've had, have always been easy to train and didn't pee in the house. Is the peeing/marking a boy thing? Do they do it all the time...even if they're trained?


Not all male dogs mark. These two that I have now are the only male dogs that I've owned that marked. 
Yours probably won't either. I think it's when you have more than one male and maybe they have issues with each other. At least that's my case. 

Welcome to SM! So glad you joined!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I feel your pain, we could never break Rylee of marking ,probably because he was a stud dog before we got him and he was 6 yrs old..
I cut up diapers to set in the bands,it wicks way moisture and saved on laundering them so much. I could go two day then wash. Could have gone longer but I didn't want the have him wear them that long..

Rylee would go a couple days with out even a tiny dribble of marking,then other days, he'd be hosing chair legs down..
He never messed with the bands, he was really good..
Only time they'd get really wet is if he was on steroids or antibiotics otherwise,it was usually just a little spot or most of the time it was dry.. But sure enough if he didn't wear it I'd find dribble spots..


----------



## Tia's Pup (Mar 22, 2012)

Okay...thanks Furbabies...feeling a bit better, but it does seem like several people are having the are dealing with the marking. I am actually considering taking two male puppies in at the same time.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Housbreaking a boy*



Tia's Pup said:


> Hi everyone, I'm pretty new to the forum...more lurking than posting...lol..
> I'm starting feel a little more comfortable posting lately
> I'm in the process of getting a boy maltese. I've only had females. So I'm trying to learn as much as possible. The girls I've had, have always been easy to train and didn't pee in the house. Is the peeing/marking a boy thing? Do they do it all the time...even if they're trained?


Hi fellow Jersey Girl, I'm glad your posting more!:chili: 
I have a little Maltese 'boy' of almost 3 years old {got him as a small puppy}. He is fully house trained & he never has 'marked' at all or has had many accidents in the house during the time I was house training him. We had him neutered at around 6 mos. I think. I sort of remember the vet saying that if we were to wait too long to neuter him that there might be a chance we would have a more difficult time with house breaking him. We had him neutered & never had any problem. I am a stay at home 'fur baby Mom' , so thankfully I was able to be there to constantly supervise & train during the house breaking period. I was very diligent, watchful & proactive during the housebreaking time we had much success with training our boy. It took a lot of patience, attention & time but we succeeded in the end & it was worth the effort. 
{* while house breaking him I found 'Belly bands' a handy tool to prevent accidents, along with a watchful eye and consistent schedule}


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joie, my Kitzi doesn't mark either at home, but we travel a lot so I take the bands for hotels & people's homes. I feel more secure that way---and it gives my hotel managers & hostesses security! It is a win-win & with these new sports belly bands maybe the Vikings will actually WIN this year! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Those are some cute belly bands! I hope I never need them, but it's good to know they can be attractive! Our son and daughter in law brought their 14 month old female westie to visit of a couple days. She marked all over my house and even peed on the couch twice! I just smiled and said it was OK, but inside I was not happy!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have some velcro panties for Lisi that I can put a pad in for marking---so I know they exist Sherry. They are from a company called Pooch Pads & we actually got them for our grand-dog---so they have been around a LONG time at my house. They are faded! They would be easy to make & I don't sew! I will try to attach a photo. You may want to have some on hand for when the kids come for a visit & bring "Miss-behaviour."


----------



## Tia's Pup (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks Sandy and Sandi

Jersey Girl Sandy...are you North or South? I've had a challenging time finding breeders or even other maltese owners in my area...I'm South.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Tia's Pup said:


> Thanks Sandy and Sandi
> 
> Jersey Girl Sandy...are you North or South? I've had a challenging time finding breeders or even other maltese owners in my area...I'm South.



Hi Joie, I'm Northern Jersey very close to Manhattan. I've gone more South mostly when I go down the shore. Not so many Maltese owners around here either, or if they are here they must be hiding! The Maltese doesn't seem as popular around my area as Yorkies are & I see tons of them, everyone seems to have a Yorkie or Shih Tzu around here. People are constantly asking me what breed Baby is when we go out. Occasionally somone will know but most don't.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Furbabies mom said:


> https://www.etsy.com/shop/MyBuddyBellyBands?ref=l2-shopheader-name
> 
> These are the best! The tapered ends make them not so bulky and easy to get off. I use the cotton sanitary napkins. Generic brand from Walmart or Giant Eagle. I find the poise or the thin name brands keep the moisture in too much and the skin can't breathe under the band.
> There is no odor with these pads but there is with the thin name brands.


Note to self....measure the boys and order some!!!! OMG, why am I waiting till the last moment?!!! :w00t::smilie_tischkante:

I have about two or so months before we have to move out (house being raised).


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The A Team said:


> Note to self....measure the boys and order some!!!! OMG, why am I waiting till the last moment?!!! :w00t::smilie_tischkante:
> 
> I have about two or so months before we have to move out (house being raised).


Get going Pat! It takes about a week to get them!!:chili::chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, Deb.....:blush:....I've been out of my house since the end of September...and now I'm ready to order more belly bands. But the link doesn't work!!! :w00t::smilie_tischkante:

Is this person still in business? Before I moved I found two belly bands for each of my boys, but Archie is losing so much weight, he needs a smaller size...


Thanks.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

She's still in business Pat, but she's on a break for a week or so. I've washed the belly bands a zillion times and they're still like new. 
Here's a link to another person who makes them. There's a ton on Etsy. I like the contoured ones. 

https://www.etsy.com/shop/FurBabiesCloset


----------

